# 2nd bike



## got-to-get-fit (30 Jul 2008)

Hi looking for a 2nd bike to use for work and winter riding - i currently have a nice carbon machine but im ruining it on potholed roads and road grime so would like to save it for the summer months.

Im looking for something that would fit a rider of 5'11 that does not need a great deal of work done to it. 
Not bothered about frame materials etc but must be in ok condition.

Looking to spend about £100 but could push the budget a little for a nice example.

So if anyone has an old but nice bikle lurking in the shed or garage that needs loved and ridden again then let me know 

Cheers Guys.


----------

